# Age of ending



## the god emporer (Aug 2, 2009)

this is how i think 40k will end out....

Necrons Kill all life and "wake up" while all the races are still fighting. next, the IG/PDF Defences fail. next the emporer's realm will srink and weed out. then olny the chaos gods and a few Space Marines Chapters will live due to there power,and defences. but the marines will die, and the gods can't be touched. 
the end of 40k
C+C?
-tom


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Wait how can the pdf fail if the necs kill all life.
It's more likely the emp dies and a new chaos god is born and kills most life then the nids show up and nom everything.


----------



## the god emporer (Aug 2, 2009)

the crons kill all life cuse' the PDF failed


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Orks n shit yo.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

It most likely will end in a constant war of Nids, Necs, and Orks two of those races will love it


----------



## the god emporer (Aug 2, 2009)

point, i shood know that i play orks...


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I love chaos, but honestly, I'm a human being, I'd hope the Imperium finds away to survive the C'tan, the chaos powers, and the hordes of tyranids and orks. 

Why you ask, well if chaos wins all then there will be no weak individuals to pick on. I wonder if there are any old ones left to figure something out. I bet a few survived and are hiding somewhere in the galaxy.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> I wonder if there are any old ones left to figure something out. I bet a few survived and are hiding somewhere in the galaxy.


Well if there are, they've had around 60 million years to sort something out and havn't achieved much...


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Their plan is already well underway. Those who know me will know what I mean. :wink:


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

it never ends because everyone is deadlocked


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

^Pretty much that. Everyone is deadlocked.

Necrons can never win as they need other lifes forms to servive. They fell into dormancy origionally as they'd killed too much of the universes populace and had to sleep until there was enough to sustain them again.

Tyranids will never win as everyone is opposed to them. It took 1 legion of marines to halt a hive fleet, and theres 1000 legions, not to mention all the orks, necrons eldar etc who are against them too.

The Imperium can't win as they're constantly assaulted on all sides too much, but similarly thy can't loose as they're soo populous and theres always someone to aid them in a battle no matter how bad it gets.

Chaos can't win as they can't survive in the material world, and similarly, everyone is against them too.

Tau can't win as they are too weak and isolated as a empire. If they were considered enough of a threat, rather then a nuisence they'd be whipped out.

Orks can't win as well, they're orks and thy're too dumb and will just keep falling to infighting and poor organisation like they always do. 

Eldar can't win as they're a dying race and they simply don't have the manpower to be able to beat everyone back.

The universe is just one big deadlock where no-one will ever gain the upper hand for long. Thats why its classed as being Grimdark.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> Necrons can never win as they need other lifes forms to servive. They fell into dormancy origionally as they'd killed too much of the universes populace and had to sleep until there was enough to sustain them again.


It was actually the Enslavers that were wiping out life in the galaxy, not the Necrons. The Necrons intend to disable and disorganise the lesser races so that they can be harvested easily and care-free by their C'tan masters.



GrizBe said:


> Tyranids will never win as everyone is opposed to them. It took 1 legion of marines to halt a hive fleet, and theres 1000 legions, not to mention all the orks, necrons eldar etc who are against them too.


You of course mean Chapter, not Legion. And if the speculation is anything to go by, the Hive Fleets we have seen so far are miniscule compared to the ones to come...



GrizBe said:


> The Imperium can't win as they're constantly assaulted on all sides too much, but similarly thy can't loose as they're soo populous and theres always someone to aid them in a battle no matter how bad it gets.


They may not be able to lose conventionally, but if the Emperor dies the Imperium dies, and mankind by default becomes enslaved to Chaos. The Imperium for all its might solely depends on one individual.



GrizBe said:


> Chaos can't win as they can't survive in the material world, and similarly, everyone is against them too.


Chaos is eternal and ever-present. The only thing preventing chaos swamping the galaxy is the Emperor, without him, Chaos wins.



GrizBe said:


> Tau can't win as they are too weak and isolated as a empire. If they were considered enough of a threat, rather then a nuisence they'd be whipped out.


I'll give you that one, although the Imperium cannot afford to muster enough strength to seriously challenge the Tau Empire.



GrizBe said:


> Orks can't win as well, they're orks and thy're too dumb and will just keep falling to infighting and poor organisation like they always do.


But regardless they are an ever-present threat, they may not be able to universally 'win', but they will never truly lose.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Lol 1000 legion. Epic image.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Well if there are, they've had around 60 million years to sort something out and havn't achieved much...


60 million years and counting... "I'm thinken, I'm thinken, I'm thinken." Maybe they created the Tau... 
Though I doubt it, I think it'd be interesting if somehow the surviving Old Ones could unite the races they created. I don't think that humans were created by the old ones but that would be cool if they could all unite. 

How do we know about how much tyrnaids are on their way. Has their been a sneak peak or something?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I still believe that the surviving old ones created the tyranid race to cleanse the galaxy before the necrons could.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I still believe that the surviving old ones created the tyranid race to cleanse the galaxy before the necrons could.


:goodpost: See? He knows! 



Serpion5 said:


> Their plan is already well underway. Those who know me will know what I mean. :wink:


----------



## 13illfred (Jun 23, 2010)

what would the old ones have to gain by creating a race that wants to nom the entire galaxy in order to stop a race that intends to do a very similar thing? at least the necs would allow the galaxy to repopulate while they sleep

on another note a LOTR style last alliance of old one races against the "evil" of the nids or necs or any other incredibly strong faction would be cool


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

13illfred said:


> what would the old ones have to gain by creating a race that wants to nom the entire galaxy in order to stop a race that intends to do a very similar thing? at least the necs would allow the galaxy to repopulate while they sleep


The ultimate failure of the Old One`s previous creations was free will. Each race, and individuals within, pursued their own agenda and fractured, making it easier for the c`tan to win.

The nids have no such weakness, they are controlled by a single mind, and all work towards a single purpose with clarity and focus. 

That`s why they`ll win.


----------



## 13illfred (Jun 23, 2010)

my question was more along the lines of why would the old ones create a race that is just as bad as the one they intend to destroy. (just my personal interpretation and opinion of the tyranids)
anywhos, like so many others i think that ultimately the nids or necs will stand supreme, with the candidates currently in a race. For the necs to win all they have to do is all wake up and liberate the two imprisoned C'tan while the nids just have to hope that the majority of their fleet enters the galaxy before the nids achieve the aforementioned goals.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

i think hive fleet behemoth was a small splinter of a hive fleet so large only the emperor of man could ever comprehend its size and even he would find it dificult


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

You shouldn't count out the orks. If they find an enemy strong enough, who knows, maybe some great warlord will finally unite all the orks in the milky way under one banner with the promise of the ultimate fight to come (the arrival of the Tyranid main fleet or the full awakening of the Necrons). If that would happen only the Nids would have the numbers to realistically stand a chance of stopping them.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

also as i said they were deadlocked if that stopped no one would ever win the tyranids would over run everyone but the necrons the tyranids would kill the necrons but suffer heavy losses and die out no more races and if the space marines survived they would be pointless


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

ckcrawford said:


> I love chaos, but honestly, I'm a human being, I'd hope the Imperium finds away to survive the C'tan, the chaos powers, and the hordes of tyranids and orks.


Move to a different galaxy, too many psychos in this one.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

the god emporer said:


> Necrons Kill all life and "wake up" while all the races are still fighting. next, the IG/PDF Defences fail. next the emporer's realm will srink and weed out. then olny the chaos gods and a few Space Marines Chapters will live due to there power,and defences. but the marines will die, and the gods can't be touched.
> the end of 40k



You know that everything you just said is heresy towards the Imperium of Man?


----------



## DonFer (Apr 23, 2010)

Necron will never kill all life in the galaxy, because they'll never get a 5th ed Codex!... muahhhaaahahaha ... err.. I mean .. never mind:wacko::biggrin:


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Davidicus 40k said:


> Move to a different galaxy, too many psychos in this one.


Thats pretty much what the Imperium of Man would have to do to escape the inevitable downfall of the throne turning into another eye of terror. But I imagine if the Imperium migrated to another galaxy it would be very much like playing the oregon trail. Everyone except for you is going to die. You can only bring back 100 food and no matter what you do cindy is always sick. Even when you rest for like 5 days, she fucken dies. The Imperium would totally be fucked if they went on a galaxy trail. 


On another note, the Imperium of man should get a medal or something. They have dealt with more shit than the eldar did when they ruled the galaxy, not to mention, the eldar totally fucked everything up when they created Slaanesh. Those pleasurable little bastards like humping everything and being disgusting. I wonder if that sensei thing would work. Could it be, that if the emperor was to have his children sacrificed to him and he had absorbed their physcic powers that he would be powerful enough to be the Emperor that was cool?


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> Thats pretty much what the Imperium of Man would have to do to escape the inevitable downfall of the throne turning into another eye of terror. But I imagine if the Imperium migrated to another galaxy it would be very much like playing the oregon trail. Everyone except for you is going to die. You can only bring back 100 food and no matter what you do cindy is always sick. Even when you rest for like 5 days, she fucken dies. The Imperium would totally be fucked if they went on a galaxy trail.
> 
> 
> On another note, the Imperium of man should get a medal or something. They have dealt with more shit than the eldar did when they ruled the galaxy, not to mention, the eldar totally fucked everything up when they created Slaanesh. Those pleasurable little bastards like humping everything and being disgusting. I wonder if that sensei thing would work. Could it be, that if the emperor was to have his children sacrificed to him and he had absorbed their physcic powers that he would be powerful enough to be the Emperor that was cool?


Farking lol! Well nothing I can post can top that shit!


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

We have to face facts here. The Imperium is so well established, that moving away from Terra would take away much of their advantage. So Terra is basically the roots of the Imperium but infected roots at that. So eventually the tree (Imperium) is going to fall down and die.


----------



## G_Morgan (Mar 3, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> They may not be able to lose conventionally, but if the Emperor dies the Imperium dies, and mankind by default becomes enslaved to Chaos. The Imperium for all its might solely depends on one individual.
> 
> Chaos is eternal and ever-present. The only thing preventing chaos swamping the galaxy is the Emperor, without him, Chaos wins.


Chaos is entirely dependent upon intelligent life in the galaxy. It is entirely plausible that the current stalemate exists because if Chaos wins it loses as is the nature of Chaos. If it defeated humanity there would have been an explosive civil war as predicted by the Kabal. Humanity would have consumed itself and pretty much everything else around it as it burned.

What would be left wouldn't support much in the way of Chaos for a very long time. In the mean time other pantheons might have arisen more powerful than the Chaos gods. They weren't always the most powerful warp gods and could be displaced again. The entire battle ground would have been reset. So the gods worked to ensure that they almost but not quite won.

As for the Emperor dying. I thought it was established that the Emperor could reincarnate. He doesn't because it would shatter the Imperium and he'd have to start all over again.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

locustgate said:


> Wait how can the pdf fail if the necs kill all life.
> It's more likely the emp dies and a new chaos god is born and kills most life then the nids show up and nom everything.


yeah and his name is marilyn manson and he is a lover of slanesh...sorry too much caffenine lol


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

G_Morgan said:


> Chaos is entirely dependent upon intelligent life in the galaxy.


However likely that may be, its still an assumption. Who knows, Chaos may have reached such an extent now that its self-sustaining.



G_Morgan said:


> It is entirely plausible that the current stalemate exists because if Chaos wins it loses as is the nature of Chaos. If it defeated humanity there would have been an explosive civil war as predicted by the Kabal. Humanity would have consumed itself and pretty much everything else around it as it burned.


There is still a 'thriving' community within the Eye of Terror, which is a good indicator of what the entire galaxy would be like if there was a Chaos victory. It may be brutal, but its still a way of life that Chaos can feed off. The end of the Imperium does by no means mean the end of Chaos.



G_Morgan said:


> What would be left wouldn't support much in the way of Chaos for a very long time. In the mean time other pantheons might have arisen more powerful than the Chaos gods.


In a circumstance where the Emperor was no longer around to protect the galaxy, the Four would rise even further in power as the galaxy descends even further into war and bloodshed. There would be no chance of another pantheon rising to power within the warp, there would be no powerbase for them.



G_Morgan said:


> As for the Emperor dying. I thought it was established that the Emperor could reincarnate.


Nope.


----------



## X FiftY 1ne (Aug 30, 2010)

The Age of Ending. These are interesting times, GW can do a lot with the universe and lor they have developed. Personally I think in the next coming years we'll see some light shed on certain mysteries.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

everyone knows that if GW were to come out with an Age of Ending it would just be the Imperium (Their poster boys) as the victors


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

hippypancake said:


> everyone knows that if GW were to come out with an Age of Ending it would just be the Imperium (Their poster boys) as the victors


lol, no it'd be worst than that. It'd be Uriel with the "Shard" stabbing bitches left and right, C'tan and Chaos Gods all fall down to the greatness of the Ultramarines.... uhhhh... shit... I'm gonna be sick.uke:


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

ckcrawford said:


> lol, no it'd be worst than that. It'd be Uriel with the "Shard" stabbing bitches left and right, C'tan and Chaos Gods all fall down to the greatness of the Ultramarines.... uhhhh... shit... I'm gonna be sick.uke:


FUCK! I just vomited EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

hippypancake said:


> everyone knows that if GW were to come out with an Age of Ending it would just be the Imperium (Their poster boys) as the victors


:angel: 

That would suck. Majorly. I think it would be better if there was a massive power shift. Not completely endgame, but definitely game changing.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Not really much room for a major player shift but maybe a lower teir civ jumping up a bit. Tyranids probably. Right now we have top teir being imperium and chaos. After that you have everyone else.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Actually nids are more or less top tier atm. If anything, necs need to step up to bring the nids to a more managable level. Realistically, they`re the only team that can.


----------



## Uilleam (Nov 23, 2009)

G_Morgan said:


> Chaos is entirely dependent upon intelligent life in the galaxy. It is entirely plausible that the current stalemate exists because if Chaos wins it loses as is the nature of Chaos. If it defeated humanity there would have been an explosive civil war as predicted by the Kabal. Humanity would have consumed itself and pretty much everything else around it as it burned.
> 
> What would be left wouldn't support much in the way of Chaos for a very long time. In the mean time other pantheons might have arisen more powerful than the Chaos gods. They weren't always the most powerful warp gods and could be displaced again. The entire battle ground would have been reset. So the gods worked to ensure that they almost but not quite won.
> 
> As for the Emperor dying. I thought it was established that the Emperor could reincarnate. He doesn't because it would shatter the Imperium and he'd have to start all over again.


The way I believe it to be is the Emperor is the culmination of all Terra's shamans being reincarnated into one body instead of being reincarnated at various times over and over as a better way to guide humanity. Or as I think of it, a better tyrant. But having done so they/he gave up the ability to reincarnate.

I think in the end the Chaos Gods will rule all. Even if the C'tan, or the Tyranids, killed everything out in the galaxy the instant they went into the Eye of Terror Khorne would beat them like Justin Bieber in a MetallicA moshpit. Not to mention all the other unnamed horrors in there that are limitless in numbers. It's not like Chaos is just tied to one galaxy. They're universal! :crazy:


----------



## Corporal Chaos (Nov 27, 2007)

No ending to the eternal strife 40K may end but all the races will continue to carry on the way they are...


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Corporal Chaos said:


> No ending to the eternal strife 40K may end but all the races will continue to carry on the way they are...


Warhammer 41k?


----------



## connor (Jan 31, 2011)

> lol, no it'd be worst than that. It'd be Uriel with the "Shard" stabbing bitches left and right, C'tan and Chaos Gods all fall down to the greatness of the Ultramarines.... uhhhh... shit... I'm gonna be sick.


Then the camera pans to the left and shows the only 2 living guardsmen left,
guard1:"Dude thats just no fucking fair! someone should do something!"
Guard2:"Frank, their nothing anyone can do"


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Well if there are, they've had around 60 million years to sort something out and havn't achieved much...


Yeah but it could be either their alarm clocks haven't gone off yet, or they're too busy playing World of Warcraft :biggrin:

Either way they've had other stuff to do


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Ever notice that 40k's plot hasn't moved and inch and topics like these are mere speculation?

It's because GW doesn't want 40k to end because that's where the money comes from.

But yeah, it'll probably end with the Necrons running over Terra with some giant silver combine.


----------



## Nave Senrag (Jul 8, 2010)

Davidicus 40k said:


> Move to a different galaxy, too many psychos in this one.


Aside from the fact that the Imperium provides most of the psychos, moving to another galaxy would be an act of unbearably bad judgment. 

There are two major plausible ideas. First, is moving the people of the Imperium, and that was covered adequately. The second option is moving the Imperium itself, which is insane, but it fits. 

This however would result in bringing the problems of our galaxy to another. The Orks are present on most Imperial hive worlds and the would begin churning out more Orks to menace the galaxy. Any nids already present on Imperial worlds would draw the hive fleets. Chaos would likely be unhampered, though its human servants would be annoyed. The Eldar and Dark Eldar would either find a way to follow humanity, or attempt to recolonize what is left of our galaxy. Crons could be content with a pacifying the Milky Way, or they too might follow humanity. Tau would likely come off alright early on, but after a while they would either kick everyone else out, or die off.



Stephen_Newman said:


> I still believe that the surviving old ones created the tyranid race to cleanse the galaxy before the necrons could.


Perhaps they decided to create the Tau instead. After witnessing the spectacular failure of trying to fight the C'tan with psychic power, perhaps they think a non psychic race would work better. To this end, the created the Tau, and used the Warp to shield them, and let them take form. They discovered that the Tau needed leadership, and created the Ethereals, who have knowledge of the Old Ones, and have helped the Tau become a technologically advanced race capable of beating the Crons at what they do best, technological badassery. 

Just my two cents


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

I think that with the growing number of psykers, and the ever expanding Imperium of Man, that the Chaos Gods would eventually push their daemonic servants into the world long enough to sunder the races of the universe and destroy everything, which in turn (i think) would diminish the Chaos God's power and they would be devoid of the power to really do anything. then life returns to the universe and the cycle restarts.


----------

